# What is the best software to buy to protect my laptop?



## tombeta (Jan 21, 2012)

My McAfee is running out next week and I wanted to know the best to buy to protect my computer from all the nasty things please help me! :thanx:


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Unfortunately there is no "best" product. Security starts with the end user, AV program should be the last line of defense.

Check out this thread for some good info:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f112/pc-safety-and-security-what-do-i-need-525915.html

If you want to see reviews and comparisons you can check out two independent sites:

AV-Comparatives - Independent Tests of Anti-Virus Software - Welcome to AV-Comparatives.org
Virus Bulletin : VB100 award and logo

For free products I like Avira and Avast, Microsoft Security essentials is pretty good as well.


----------



## tombeta (Jan 21, 2012)

JMPC said:


> Unfortunately there is no "best" product. Security starts with the end user, AV program should be the last line of defense.
> 
> Check out this thread for some good info:
> 
> ...


Ok is there any paid products you could recommend I was thinking about going with mcafee or avg


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If it were me I would not use McAfee or AVG, McAfee is a known recourse hog and AVG doesn't appear as good as it used to be.

If I were going for a good paid all around program I would be looking at ESET security suite.

BG


----------



## tombeta (Jan 21, 2012)

Basementgeek said:


> If it were me I would not use McAfee or AVG, McAfee is a known recourse hog and AVG doesn't appear as good as it used to be.
> 
> If I were going for a good paid all around program I would be looking at ESET security suite.
> 
> BG


ok I will look into that just one last question what is the difference between internet security and antivirus and do I need to buy them both???????


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Internet security is too broad of a name, got something else you have in mind? We need a name. Internet security could contain many programs. 

Links would be good.

BG


----------



## tombeta (Jan 21, 2012)

Basementgeek said:


> Internet security is too broad of a name, got something else you have in mind? We need a name. Internet security could contain many programs.
> 
> Links would be good.
> 
> BG


AVG Internet Security 2012, 4 PC, 2 Year License (PC): Amazon.co.uk: Software

AVG Anti Virus 2012 2 PC, 2 Year Licence (PC): Amazon.co.uk: Software

What is the difference between these two and should i purchase both if I want full protection?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Anti-Virus is just the AV program with possibly spam protection. The internet security includes the AV program but will also usually have firewall, spam protection, site filtering and any number of additional features.


----------



## Voreskin (Jan 22, 2012)

Kaspersky 12 is worth every penny you pay for it. I hadn't heard about it until someone purchased it for me to put on my new laptop, and now i'm in love with it. It even comes with a ISO that you can burn to a cd and boot to that allows you to scan for malware, and eradicates it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

why pay

Download: Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details

Spybot - Search and Destroy - Free Download - Tucows Downloads


----------

